# April Testers



## TTC74

Welcome to our April testing thread. Here's to hoping for a blessed month with lost of BFPs!


----------



## Apple111

Hi count me In please :) I'll be testing 17th 

Apple x


----------



## Banana10

Morning, AF due Monday 4th April - 12dpo today and got a BFN using FRER with FMU. Will now wait two days...


----------



## elliecain

I'm due on Thursday 7th. I've already started testing, with bfn, but not out until she shows!


----------



## TTC74

I was pretty much out from go last month because I had surgery, but I'm feeling good about this month! (Got to stay optimistic, right?)

Also, for anyone who noticed my short hiatus from the boards, my oldest dd got married last Friday night! Such a beautiful experience. I want my childless dh to experience it one day so badly.


----------



## Apple111

Fx girls for BFPs lets hope this is our lucky month..nice to see familiar names from March testers :) I've been away all week and it's just fallen on week b4 od. I think that is today as had smiley on cb opk and temp rise..so we have done all we can do this month so now in horrible tww ! Fx the sun and a bit of relax time has helped lol.
On down side my little boy has been poorly last two days he is 2 , really struggling to breathe at night to the point where I'm now say with him and have been all night :( definately think he has tonsilitis but it's obstructing his throat. We fly on a few hours so just desperate to get him home and get him some antibiotics :( 

Sorry for my little moan x
Apple x


----------



## MsRipple

Count me in. Af due April 13 and I hope to hold out testing til close to that date. If this cycle is not a go then we have some fertility testing we will be starting. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Classic Girl

I'm here! FF says test April 27 which means I'll probably start around April 20th. :blush: :laugh2:


----------



## baseball_mom

According to FF, AF is due on the 16th but I don't have high hopes for this cycle. We had a lot going on and didn't get to BD as much as I would have liked. Good luck to all this month!


----------



## Classic Girl

Banana10 said:


> Morning, AF due Monday 4th April - 12dpo today and got a BFN using FRER with FMU. Will now wait two days...

Any news? FMU is never as good for me for some reason.


----------



## TTC74

Classic Girl said:


> Banana10 said:
> 
> 
> Morning, AF due Monday 4th April - 12dpo today and got a BFN using FRER with FMU. Will now wait two days...
> 
> Any news? FMU is never as good for me for some reason.Click to expand...

I'm that way too! SMU is the way to go for me.


----------



## Classic Girl

TTC74 said:


> Classic Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana10 said:
> 
> 
> Morning, AF due Monday 4th April - 12dpo today and got a BFN using FRER with FMU. Will now wait two days...
> 
> Any news? FMU is never as good for me for some reason.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm that way too! SMU is the way to go for me.Click to expand...

wonder what's up with that? I've read some "theories" which COULD be plausible but if so, why am I in the MINORITY with my broken FMU?:haha:


----------



## Classic Girl

Whoops double.


----------



## TTC74

I've got an almost pos OPK. And, I'm really jazzed about this month. im thinking O will be on CD 14 (15th at the latest), which I believe will leave me starting to test around the 20th or 21st because I'm too darned impatient to wait! Lol!


----------



## elliecain

My period started so I'm out, as I'd expected. Now that I'm starting the doxycycline, I'm in with a great chance for a May bfp! See you on the other side :)


----------



## TTC74

Sorry Ellie. good luck on the upcoming cycle!


----------



## Banana10

Hi ladies, AF arrived bang on schedule :( Now CD6 and all being well will look to test end of the month. 

Fingers crossed to all xx


----------



## Classic Girl

+ OPK yesterday, temp shift today. FF says today is (dotted) O day but I wasn't able to temp yesterday (knocked thermometer on the floor during the night and couldn't find it in the dark :dohh:). Thinking I O'd yesterday though which is 2 days earlier this month! :happydance: Don't know why that has me jazzed lol unless it just means less waiting? 

Anybody else ever just feel like you had a "good ovulation." :haha: Nice positive OPK, ovulation pain, increased sex drive and temp shift? Or am I just a weirdo? :winkwink:


----------



## TTC74

No, I've definitely felt that way. I feel that way this month. I had a nice dark pos OPK yesterday, increased sex drive, tons of ewcm, O pains this morning, etc. Fx!


----------



## elliecain

I've had that kind of ovulation on Clomid. I was ovulating before, but the double follies definitely make it a clearer one and I love it, even with the pain and bloating! Now I know why it's not been working and am fixing the problem, I'm sure this will be the month, so I'm looking forward to ovulation so much this month!


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies thought is see how we are all getting on. Sorry af came Elle :( This tww is doing my head in. Af due around 17th but I'm so impatient lol.. Especially when I know I have a hpt in cupboard so I gave in last night , im only 9dpo so I know silly as too early but I did a first response. Never used them b4 , I noticed a white line come up ?? No colour but definate 2nd line line. I did another morning after same test with fmu and it happened again. Has anyone else has this experience with first response ? I wish I'd not bothered now !! The lines have now disappeared x I'm Prob going to do a digital on Thursday , I'll be about 4 days b4 af then which they say is ok to test with cb x I'm so impatient haha x


----------



## TTC74

Sometimes a colorless line can be the beginning of a BFP. Other times it's just an evap. So, I'd say it's impossible to know anything at this point. Fx for you!


----------



## Classic Girl

How long before the white line showed up? 9dpo you're definitely no where near out! I giggled at "I had one in the cupboard." I have 50. Just strips though. I get a different brand each month as I get mad at them and convince myself they're broken lol. The OPK's I tried this month, I love so here's hoping the "Meditesti" brand, ya know...works like it should, dammit! :rofl: 
Then we'll have to start an "extra test hand-me-down" club with the 2 I MIGHT have left at the end!

Oh and fingers crossed for all of our beautiful ovulations, ladies!


----------



## TTC74

Thought I'd give everyone a good giggle. Here is my hpt drawer complete with FRERs, Answers, CB tests, IC mid streams, IC test strips, wondfo test strips, etc. I have a problem.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Apple111

Haha , I don't feel that bad now lol x


----------



## Apple111

White line showed up in about a minute but has now gone.. X


----------



## Classic Girl

TTC74 said:


> Thought I'd give everyone a good giggle. Here is my hpt drawer complete with FRERs, Answers, CB tests, IC mid streams, IC test strips, wondfo test strips, etc. I have a problem.

My husband can't say a THING now!


----------



## TTC74

Classic Girl said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> Thought I'd give everyone a good giggle. Here is my hpt drawer complete with FRERs, Answers, CB tests, IC mid streams, IC test strips, wondfo test strips, etc. I have a problem.
> 
> My husband can't say a THING now!Click to expand...

My DH probably says plenty for dh's everywhere! Lol


----------



## Classic Girl

Seriously though you do make me feel better with my POAS addiction. :dohh: do NOT let me start at 3 dpo, you guys! :rofl:


----------



## TTC74

Classic Girl said:


> Seriously though you do make me feel better with my POAS addiction. :dohh: do NOT let me start at 3 dpo, you guys! :rofl:

We'll hold you back until at least 6 DPO. :haha:


----------



## TTC74

In all seriousness, I'm not usually quite this bad. I usually have a couple boxes FRERs and a bunch of wondfos or other ICs. I found drugstore.com in the middle of the night and went nuts this month. Then, before the package arrived, I forgot about my middle of the night purchase and bought some tests from Amazon. :dohh:

Lesson learned. No middle of the night shopping sprees!


----------



## TTC74

Hmmmm. Slight temp shift but nothing significant. I'm not sure if O was yesterday or not. It was probably late yesterday. I'll fit in one more BD this morning just for good measure.


----------



## tankgirl

Hello ladies, mind if I join? Already started testing, all bfn but only 7 dpo so not too shocked. I'm 36 DH 38, my son has another dad (too young etc) and DD is ours. Thought we'd try for another before he has a vasectomy. Took a while to conceive DD, so not holding much hope for this month...other than I kinda know my cycles now. So anyway :dust: to us all this month.


----------



## TTC74

Welcome tankgirl! I think you'll find that many of us have been trying a while. I've got two years this month with 2 losses in the past 6 months or so (one ectopic; one MMC at 9 weeks). Hopefully, you're mistaken about how long it will take and you'll get your BFP straight away this month! 

AFM - It looks like I'm 2 DPO. So, I'll probably start testing on the 19th. I know that's insane but it wouldn't be the first 9 DPO BFP I've gotten! Besides, I'm a serious POAS addict as you all know! lol 

:dust: to all!


----------



## TTC74

Is 6DPO too early for a triphasic shift? I know they usually say at least 7DPO.


----------



## elliecain

With spotting too, looks good :)


----------



## TTC74

I caved and tested at 7 DPO due to the second temp shift yesterday. There is a very very faint second line? Can you see it? Do you think it's an indent or actually the beginning of something?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies , af arrived today right on cue !! Annoyingly but got fingers crossed for u all and hope some BFPs arrive soon. Sorry I can't see pic properly with my phone but hope it's good news TT :) in a way I'm actually glad on this occasion I was getting tests and not cheap ones ! Poas addict and digi addict ha !!and constantly onGoogle in hope of late BFPs :/ So disheartening :( so def not gonna do that this time. Fx for u all 

Apple &#65039;xx


----------



## TTC74

Can I get an opinion from you all? I tested yesterday and today. (I know I'm a mad woman). I got vvvvf 2nd line on both fmu tests (but not tests later in the day). You can see the tests here. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2386694-update-pink-no-2.html

Do you see the lines? Are they pink?


----------



## Classic Girl

I can't see a second line yet but tests always look different IRL.

10 dpo still bfn. I was excited about this new brand of test but on the back it says Wondfo. I wanted something different. Part of me wants to go get an FRER but the other part of me doesn't want to know I'm out yet. Does that make sense?


----------



## TTC74

It makes perfect sense. I'm 10 DPO and am now officially prepared to admit that I had a couple of nasty indents bc as of this morning, I was getting a BFN. Tomorrow, I'll probably be declaring myself out.


----------



## Apple111

I was like feeling like that this month but 10 dpo is still early. I got 2 white lines in first response at 10dpo and nothing after :/ but Loads of people dont get BFPs until later fx for u x


----------



## TTC74

I was thinking myself out at 12 DPO, but I think I may have something starting here (but I have serious line eye!) what do you all think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 5


----------



## TTC74

Sigh. 13 DPO BFN on a FRER. Also, my temp has dropped. Think I'm out for April.


----------



## Apple111

Sorry hon so annoying isn't it.. Ur not out until af shows x


----------



## TTC74

CD1 - Right on time. 

I don't think we've had any BFPs this month. Am I right about that?


----------



## elliecain

Sorry TTC.

Yes, it has not been a great month on the board. I'm excited for May though! I knew I was not in with much hope last month until I could take the doxy. Now that's done, I'm back in the race!


----------



## Apple111

Good luck this cycle girls, ive had crazy month so far . My little one had his tonsils and adenoids removed last week &#55357;&#56862;he is so fed up with himself and I feel so helpless so been totally distracted , I think od is coming up in couple of days so will see how things go but fx our luck changes soon xx 
Apple x


----------



## TTC74

Here's the link to the May thread! 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-conceive-over-35/2388850-april-showers-bring-may-bfps.html#post37243338


----------



## elliecain

Anyone fancy starting a May testers thread?
Edit, I see you did start one just a minute before I posted it... great minds think alike!


----------



## akddoubleo2

Anyone else have several early pregnancy signs and still end up with BFN? Low progesterone at 4-8 weeks? False negatives? I am so emotionally flustered by all the symptoms I'm experiencing and ending up with BFNs. I heard people can have slow rising progesterone levels due to many different reasons and still end up being pregnant? Hence the reason some women do not find out until they are a few months along! I hate waiting to find out if I'm pregnant or if AF is still on her way. Also anyone have an idea on what vaginal bleeding a week after missed period means? I've read that IB doesn't typically start until week 5? Is that right? If so, did I experience IB or another early mc and my progesterone levels are still disappearing? Oh man. Someone please give me peace of mind. I'm starting to give up hope. 
:cry:


----------



## elliecain

I'm really sorry, but I don't know the answer to your questions. Have you been to a doctor or fertility specialist? Have you had your progesterone checked at day 21?
Sorry not to help more.


----------

